# Anfrage Böschungsmatte oder Steinfolie



## lestrat (18. Sep. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind dabei unseren Teich neu zu bauen. Dabei wollen wir um den Teich eine Sumofzone einrichten.

Was nimmt man am besten als Uferabdeckung.
Steinfolie oder die grüne (ähnlich Kunstrasen) Böschungsmatten ?

Soll sowohl als UV Schutz als auch als Kletterhilfe für Tiere sein.

Da wir zwei Dackel haben die leidenschaftlich gerne schwimmen gehen,
haben wir die Befürchtung eine Kiesfolie wird mit der Zeit den Kies verlieren.

Die Böschungsmatten habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen ??

Gruß lestrat


----------



## Silke (18. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Anfrage Böschungsmatte oder Steinfolie*

Hallo,
ich würde sagen, es kommt darauf an, wie es optisch aussehen soll. Die grüne Böschungsmatte (in jedem Gartencenter mit Teichbedarf zu finden) kostet natürlich etwas mehr. Ich finde sie ganz gut, weil sie mit der Zeit bemoost.
Als Alternative könntest du auch Vlies einlegen. Das sieht nach ein paar Monaten auch grün aus. Steinfolie würde ich nicht nehmen, gerade weil du schreibst, das deine Hunde darauf laufen sollen. Da hast du in kürzester Zeit keinen Stein mehr drauf und dann sieht das richtig besch... aus.


----------



## karsten. (18. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Anfrage Böschungsmatte oder Steinfolie*



			
				Silke schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> Steinfolie würde ich nicht nehmen, gerade weil du schreibst, das deine Hunde darauf laufen sollen. Da hast du in kürzester Zeit keinen Stein mehr drauf und dann sieht das richtig besch... aus.




dito !

außerdem lässt sie sich nur ab 50°C einigermaßen verarbeiten
sonst hat sie Flexibilität von Einsfünfer Blech  


aber ,
schau mal hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1163/page-2/?q=kunstrasen

mfG

"Kunstrasenufermatte" nach ein paar Jahren


----------



## lestrat (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Anfrage Böschungsmatte oder Steinfolie*

Hallo Silke und Karsten,

Danke für Eure Tipps, jetzt sehen wir etwas klarer.

Wir haben uns schon im Vorfeld über die Preise informiert.

Bei E-Bay werden die Böschungsmatten zu einem einigermaßen vernünftigen Preis angeboten. (ca. 6,00 € +Versand)
Bei der Steinfolie müßte ich mit dem doppelten Preis rechnen.

Wir besuchten einige Baumärkte und Zoohandlungen um die Preise zu vergleichen, da gibt es keine großen Unterschiede.
Aber in diesen Geschäften fanden wir nirgendwo die Böschungsmatten.
 Auf Nachfrage ob es noch alternativen zu der Teichfolie gibt, hat auch kein Verkäufer diese Böschungsmatten genannt.

Zum Glück sind wir auf dieses Forum gestoßen und haben Euren Tipp bekommen. 

Also nochmal Danke !!!  

Gruß lestrat


----------



## lestrat (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Anfrage Böschungsmatte oder Steinfolie*

Hallo Karsten,

werden wahrscheinlich die grünen Böschungsmatten nehmen.

Hast Du die Böschungsmatte bis zum Wasserrand oder tiefer gelegt ?
Muss die Böschungsmatte dann nicht festgeklebt werden, damit nicht zwischen Teichfolie und Böschungsmatte Wasser eindringt und die Böschungsmatte hoch drückt?
Wenn ja, kann man dafür Innocent Adheseal benutzen ?

Gruß lestrat


----------



## jochen (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Anfrage Böschungsmatte oder Steinfolie*

Hallo Lestrat,

wenn du deine Böschungsmatte bis zur nächsten Pflanzstufe oder bis zum Teichgrund gehen lässt, noch 20cm länger lassen und dann auf der waagerechten mit einen Stein oder ähnlichen beschweren.
Dann schwimmt nichts hoch und du sparst dir den teuren Kleber.
 Die blanke Folie im Teich ist dann auch gleich dekoriert, zusätzlich hast du damit noch einen Schutz im Winter gegen den Eisdruck.

Ich hab übrigens Kunstrasen genommen, wesentlich günstiger und von der Ansicht (nach etwa zwei Monaten)  vom Böschunsmattenmaterial (aus denen meine Pflanztaschen sind)  nicht zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Silke (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Anfrage Böschungsmatte oder Steinfolie*

Hallo,
ich hab auch Böschungsmatte im Teich. In den ersten Wochen hatte ich überall Steine raufgelegt, damit sie nicht aufschwimmen, aber nun brauche ich gar nichts mehr drauflegen. Sie bleiben einfach liegen. An einem steilen Stück hatte ich Pflanzkörbe (gefüllt mit Kies und Pflanze) mit Angelsehne angenäht,aber mittlerweile hält auch das ohne alles. Es gibt ab und an kleine Beulen - das lieben meine __ Frösche über alles.


----------

